# HK 9MM Elite



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

Does anybody have one of these HK 9MM Elite? I have the Elite in 45 ACP and love it, but cannot seem to get one in 9MM. Heard thaey are not around too much.

Just wondering if anyone has one and shoots it?


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Bought one a few years ago when they were being clearanced out. Had the high-caps and aluminum case for under $1000 then. Have only seen a few others since. The .45 one I still see occasioanlly. I got mine with intentions of using my factory USP optics mount and my LG35 for plate shooting. Tried it, it shot great but the sport just didn't excite me as I'd thought it would. haven't checked in quite some time, but I don't believe the 9mm Elite is imported now nor has been for a while.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Hard TO Find*

I have been looking for one in CA and it is like finding hen's teeth. A few peolple from out of CA have contacted me for sale, but it cannot be shipped into CA. The 45 is very accurate and I would love to give the 9MM a shot.

I prefer iron sights for shooting at this point although I sure it will change as my eyes start puttering out.


----------

